# I can't tell if he's bored....or just chill



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello to you and Moose, from experience I know that it can take time for an older dog to truly settle in, I adopted my Flower at the age of six, it took her 6 months to totally settle in. Flower will be 14 at the end of the month, she doesn't fetch or play in the traditional sense but she does wrassle with my other dogs. 

Not a fan of squeaky toys but she loves to steal my scrunchies, she loves rubs and she dances for her supper and treats.

Basically Flower is basically a lounge lizard, some poodles are just chilled out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I too think that Moose may still be adjusting. I have worked with rehomed dogs who started doing new odd things as much as 10-12 months after arriving in their new digs. Give him time and I am sure you will be fascinated by seeing new behaviors (hopefully all good) emerge. He sounds like a great dog and you sound like a wonderful person for adopting a senior.


----------



## jswllms93 (May 4, 2015)

It has been really fun he is slowly coming out of his shell for me and behaving a bit more dog like. I really never intended to adopt an older dog but its quiet nice that I rarely have to correct his behavior- he has worn the puppy-ness out and is just content to be around you. When I first got him I wouldn't have believed the goof ball he is becoming. He makes me laugh all the time! it is good to hear that he probably is still adjusting and just might be a chill love bug! I'd hate to think he was laying around all day just hoping I will come home. He is a really great dog and I don't necessarily think it was me who was the kind one- the shelter I got him from really helped me pick the perfect dog for me and my lifestyle. It was really great match and they guided me through many younger dog meet and greets helping me to finally land on moose! I couldn't recommend them more


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

It took Penny, my failed foster two years to finally relax and act like a dog here. I still can't get her to play with toys, but I caught her wrestling with the other guys a wee bit recently (made me soooooooo happy!). She has discovered that chickens are great fun to chase, though. :/ 

She is just now starting to initiate affectionate contact with me, too. Previously, she acted a little afraid of me but followed my DD around. It almost melted my cold, little, black heart when she ever so gently placed her little front paws on me and allowed me to give her a little smooch. When she pawed at me, I almost thought about tearing up a bit, but that's for sentimental softies, and I don't do that. 



I'm sure he's perfectly content with you, he just may never had a person teach him about toys.


----------

